

WolframTones: Generate a Composition - nocivus
http://tones.wolfram.com/generate/advanced.html?instrumentation

======
mynameishere
Unlike real music, it's actually more interesting to see how _bad_ you can get
it.

<http://tones.wolfram.com/xid/8274-538-3479-807-5191>

~~~
zandorg
Give me that and an Amiga with video toaster, and I'll make you a mid-90s sci
fi show...

------
sfphotoarts
to music, what W|A is to google.

------
zandorg
(c) 2005?

Sounds like Rephlex records is out of business...

